# Favorite River Sayings



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

Let's hear some of your favorite sayings on the stream...Or funny nonsense overheard from fellow anglers.

I'll start "Ahhh that was a fish dude." After indicator/bobber bumps the same rock 10 drifts in a row.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Go to an area to swing streamers, guy standing at top of run. I catch one within 10 minutes on a large spey fly. He yells that he's been there for 3 hours already and no hits. 

Me: Well what are you using?
Him: Spawn sacs
Me: Oh yeah, the fish here don't like anything natural
Him: ****. (Then leaves)

haha


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

While out pinning standing downstream from a fly fishing guide and his rube/client. if I heard it once I heard it a dozen times ''hey I think you caught it in the mouth'' or ''good hook up''oh bummer snagged it.yeah doood you snagged it.Did manage to get the guide to net a few fish for me...


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

"It ain't no use if it ain't chartreuse!"


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

"I should be golfing."


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

"The surface of the Earth is 30% land and 70% water. A new born baby is composed of 70% water and 30% everything else. I guess this means that life and water are inseparable. A human child at birth under goes a ritual almost identical to that inflicted upon the trout at death. The fish is whacked on the head, thus putting it out of its misery. The infant is whacked on the behind, thus initiating the end to its misery"

From one of my favorite fishing movies "The River Why"


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

My favorite

"Are you catching anything?"

Me - "nope"

Other angler keeps walking and I start snickering because I caught a bunch of them


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

"What are you fishing for in _this_ creek?"

"Uh, carp."


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

When someone is fishing my favorite hole I always pull the ole "they've been slaying them (insert a different access point) but I only have a little time before I have to be back at work"


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Couple yrs ago I was fishing in vermilion river catching steelhead and I kept 1 because it got hooked deep and a guy walked up to me and said "I didn't know there was Northern Pike in here" . Ha ha I said me either and he kept walking. It was even better because it was just above freezing and he was wading in jeans my body hurt just watching.


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

master of steel said:


> My favorite
> 
> "Are you catching anything?"
> 
> ...


Best when you're with a buddy too. "I dunno what's wrong they should be stacked in here. Maybe they blew by and went upstream." Checks for expression on friends face.


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

"don't let me in there"


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Control your trout.. knock there dentures out...


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

When your line gets tangled around someone else's line... don't worry I got a knife well figure it out


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Or my all time favorite ... when someone gets a takedown and they miss it.... yell out " LET ME GET A HIT LIME THAT I'LL SHOW YOU HOW TO GET ONE...LOL


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Only saying I heard on a river and on the Maumee River during the run at that:

(Boats on one side of the channel, waders on the other, and some moron in a boat comes up stream and anchors IN THE CHANNEL and in front of another boat with Cleatus and JR.

Cleatus: excuse me buddy, but you just anchored in the channel and cut all these people out from fishing. You mind moving out of the way?

Moron: It's a free river, you move, I just anchored.

JR: (re-tying something to a bait caster) This trip cost my daddy $100, so here's the game I'm gonna play. For every cast I make and you get in the way, you owe me a doller. If you don't get in my way, I'll pay you a dollar. I got about $75 buck in my pocket. The winner either pays my dad back or gets $75. ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ BOOM! (What had to be a 2oz. sinker zipped off what appeared to be a heavy cranking rod and struck Moron's tin hull just above the water line.)

JR: That's 1, only 199 more to go. You think I might be able to sink that somofabi**h dad? ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ BOOM! That's two Moron! (See, I remembered his name and didn't just call that guy a moron. I wonder how he and JR knew each other?)

Moron tried to ignore the first cast, but the second cast almost hit him. He was steppin' and fetchin' now! Moron's buddy stood up and started yelling. Alright already! We're leaving! 

They start the boat and whip around fast enough they cut this little kids line off. His dad looked really really mad, then the boy, mad as hell amd almost crying screamed to JR, "That somofabi**h took off with your $2!"

Instant classic! My buddy and I almost fell out of the boat we laughed so hard. Everyone, even his dad was laughing.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes you'll see and hear from the best of humanity on the Maumee. I once saw a guy on a boat board another boat and yelling at a guy nose to nose. Thought he was gonna throw him in. 

On topic, just go to youtue and look up Captain Quinn's video on '..... Fisherman Say'. For you steelhead lovers, that channel is worth a follow too.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

When I get two or three in a row, I start to sing, "I'm just a gigalo" by David Lee Roth.

And then for some reason, I stop catching them. They don't like to think they are easy.

Rickerd


----------



## Rick 88 (Jan 30, 2010)

When me or my buddies run out of split shot, indicators, etc... on the river.

Hey can I get an indicator off you?

Yeah, they cost about $3.50 in the store, not sure you want to know the river price...


----------



## no_luck_again (Mar 25, 2010)

On a day we are catching no fish, my brother in law and I always say "it's nice just to be out"...Ha! load of crap


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

When me and my buddies go up to NY for the salmon run there are a lot of "lifters"...so I find myself saying "You got him in the motor" multiple times a day.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

